# Setting up PHP Fusion with Manashosting?



## hitman050 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi guys, I need some help, as Im quite new to website building. I would like to set up PHP Fusion (which is a CMS) on my site. Ive taken the 2GB plan Windows Server from Manashosting. Ive never managed to contact them, as their chat servers never work, so I hope someone can help me here. Ive download PHP Fusion, and in the Readme it says, I need to first set up MySQL database either using the Website control panel, or phpMyAdmin. 

I went to the Helm control panel, but there was no such option of setting up MySQL. I dont know the reason but according to this, it definitely says the plan supports MySQL.

*manashosting.com/hosting.html

Also, as I dont know how to use phpMyAdmin, Im completely at sea here 

I really want to start this site using PHP Fusion, as I have some plans, but I cant go through the basic processes.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ahref (Feb 4, 2007)

You purchased windows space, you should purchased linux space instead. Have you checked their specifications, whether their provide mysql db with windows hosting and support PHP.

Update : I just checked their specification, they support mysql and php, if   you have phpmyadmin you can run sql query to create database or their must be some tab for this.


----------



## hitman050 (Feb 4, 2007)

Im REALLY sorry, but can you elaborate on that. Im completely new to PHP and MySQL?​


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 4, 2007)

I am not trying to showoff my hosting here but....the one very basic principle of any business is that you should be able to help the customer and have good support and i see manahosting doesnt ?


----------



## hitman050 (Feb 4, 2007)

I know what you mean, but now Ive taken a one year plan, and I cant backout, as I cant buy more space.

Any other help?​


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 5, 2007)

hitman050 said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, but now Ive taken a one year plan, and I cant backout, as I cant buy more space.
> 
> Any other help?​



If you have just applied for hosting....you for Money Back Gaurantee. Honestly, I personally havent worked much with HELM so cant help. IF it was cPanel, DirectAdmin, Webmin, VHCS .. i could have


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 5, 2007)

hitman050 said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, but now Ive taken a one year plan, and I cant backout, as I cant buy more space.
> 
> Any other help?​



If you have just applied for hosting....you for Money Back Gaurantee. Honestly, I personally havent worked much with HELM so cant help. IF it was cPanel, DirectAdmin, Webmin, VHCS .. i could have


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 5, 2007)

i wounder what happend to ManasHosting support ??

i mean u have paid hosting which should include a support section ?? doesnt it ??

_Off Topic_
one more thing... as u r using php based system, then u should have gone for a LinuxBased plan and with cPanel+Fantastico...


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 5, 2007)

If you can trust me, send your login+password and I will see how it can be done.

Alternatively, login and post screen shots. I tried a demo at Helm site, but it isn't working for some reason.


----------



## hitman050 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your help guys 

I finally managed to contact them, and they are saying they'll tell me whats the trouble later tonight. ​


----------



## abhirao.rao2 (Jun 28, 2008)

When I was shopping for a host,I find Manashosting which is the best service provider.and seemed to provide the best value for the money. After signing up and paying,my account got activated within a short time.really I like manashosting.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 28, 2008)

^Please post the URL of your website.


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow! Manashosting is trying hard to improve it's rep. But isn't it a little too hard?

First post, directly in a one year old thread, praising Manas hosting and that too when no one has even asked for review!


----------

